# [SOLVED] Need help for my Toshiba LCD TV please.



## ref1mind (Jun 7, 2009)

I have been using my 2008 lcd tv as a monitor for my pc since december and all is well. I woke up this morning to find that my screen is tinted heavy with the color yellow. I tried turning the tv off then on....nothing. Switched input to antenna and got regular static without the tint went back to pc.....tinted. Tried restarting...nothing. Tried messing with the color in video mode from the tv remote....nothing. I'm kinda stressing and freaking out because this tv is so new I will be highly upset if it's already takin a **** on me. I see lots of people get help here so I thought I'd ask here and not hardforum for once hoping I get help lol...Thank you for your time. If you need model number I can get it for you.


----------



## ref1mind (Jun 7, 2009)

*Re: Need help for my Toshiba LCD TV please.*

so yea I'm a colossal retard because I went to get up and straighten my tv out and the color came back in. Problem=Loose cable.........wow im an idiot lmao. Thanks anyways and consider this problem solved!


----------

